# one of our foster dogs...HELP



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I hope that Charlotte can get some help soon poor girl.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Absolutely you should get on one or more of the pet transport lists that are available on Yahoo. There are people who sign up to drive one to two-hour convoys to help get rescues from one point to another. I believe there's a national one, and you can also look for the I-20 transport site. Just do a search pet transport under Yahoo's "groups". You may have to sign up for a free Yahoo screen name but it would be worth it. 

Good luck!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Awwwwwwww, good luck with this poor girl. I'm in the middle of tornado alley or I'd certainly want to help out.


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

Brandy's Mom said:


> Absolutely you should get on one or more of the pet transport lists that are available on Yahoo. There are people who sign up to drive one to two-hour convoys to help get rescues from one point to another. I believe there's a national one, and you can also look for the I-20 transport site. Just do a search pet transport under Yahoo's "groups". You may have to sign up for a free Yahoo screen name but it would be worth it.
> 
> Good luck!


Oh my, there are a lot of pet transports on yahoo. I found one in New Mexico have requested to join...that is the only one I found close to AZ.
If we can just get her any where away from bad weather...going back to yahoo to search more....Thanks for the info...keep your :crossfing

Charlotte


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Be sure to find other ways to transport. Lil put GB's case on there and not one person responded. Two friends got GB to his destination for me. I hope it works out for you, but be sure to not place all your hope in that one basket.

There are paid transports. At least with those you know they will be on their way. I don't have a list and I'm not sure if they cover this particular area? 

BrinkleysMom knows the name of some of them. If ECGRR is involved, they might, too.


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

I hope it works out for you, but be sure to not place all your hope in that one basket.

There are paid transports. At least with those you know they will be on their way. I don't have a list and I'm not sure if they cover this particular area? 

BrinkleysMom knows the name of some of them. If ECGRR is involved, they might, too.[/quote]

Thanks for letting me know this about the paid transport. Think I am going to try to map this transport out myself...going to start contacting people that I know between here and AZ...it's time to call all my "Parrot Head" friends.

PAWS UP!!!
Charlotte


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

Her foster mom has done such a good job with her. She has the patience of a saint. Most of us wouldn't have tolerated the distruction that this golden girl has caused. Between all of her *homes* I think she's up to almost $5,000 dollars worth of damage. But she's a sweet dog otherwise. I remember the day she came into rescue. She came in with a male so we named them Sonny and Cher!:
Here's a thought. Since Valentino is coming this way from California this month on his way to NY maybe the transporter can stop and get Charlotte. Then they could both go live at the sanctuary. Just throwing out ideas.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Stacey,

Isn't there a paid transport that leaves FL and goes that way? Don't know anything about Valentino going to NY, but I thought there is a transport service that leaves FL? Will the rescue pay for the transport?

Is there a list of paid transporters?
Peterson's
Rockies
Who else?


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

Kimm said:


> Stacey,
> 
> Isn't there a paid transport that leaves FL and goes that way? Don't know anything about Valentino going to NY, but I thought there is a transport service that leaves FL? Will the rescue pay for the transport?
> 
> ...


Kim,
I don't know of any paid transport that leaves Florida. I know there is one that leaves Atlanta every friday heading north. She can't be flown because it's too hot down here now. Anything over 80 degrees they won't fly the animal. And the problem that I forsee with a CUR Run is going to be storms along the way. Unless she is completely sedated, it will be impossible to have her in a car if a storm occurs. And God forbid if they have to do an overnight stay in a hotel and there is a storm. So far according to her foster mom, her medication isn't having any effect on her. She is just SOO fearful.


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

gracie's mom said:


> Kim,
> And the problem that I forsee with a CUR Run is going to be storms along the way. Unless she is completely sedated, it will be impossible to have her in a car if a storm occurs. And God forbid if they have to do an overnight stay in a hotel and there is a storm. So far according to her foster mom, her medication isn't having any effect on her. She is just SOO fearful.


 
I know this is a long shot...you are right about the possiblies of having her in a car or hotel when a storm occurs..we can find another med that we can use with the med she is on now...I will not use ACE.

Let me see what I can work out with the ones I will be contacting...they all will understand what is going on with this golden girl...they will have instructions...I will be in constanced contact with everyone...will setup "storm watchers" along the route. I will not let this golden girl go to just anyone on this transport...they will just about have to sign in blood.

I have asked my Bridge Kids to help me guide the way for this golden girl and if my long shot does not happen...they will know I tried 

Charlotte
(MotherHen)


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

MotherHen said:


> I know this is a long shot...you are right about the possiblies of having her in a car or hotel when a storm occurs..we can find another med that we can use with the med she is on now...I will not use ACE.
> 
> Let me see what I can work out with the ones I will be contacting...they all will understand what is going on with this golden girl...they will have instructions...I will be in constanced contact with everyone...will setup "storm watchers" along the route. I will not let this golden girl go to just anyone on this transport...they will just about have to sign in blood.
> 
> ...


Good Luck Charlotte!!! If anyone can put this together, you can. You Go Girl!!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't know anything other than what their webpage says but has anyone ever talked to or used SkyArk?? 
Sky Ark Non-Profit Animal and Pet Transport - Multi Engine Time Building - Home

here's another link with a list of pet transporters--might be outdated but some may not be .

LIST OF TRANSPORT RESOURCES FOR RESCUE DOGS


----------

